# Mesa Boogie dealers in Canada?



## raskolnikov34 (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe someone can tell me where in the world to get a Mesa Boogie Road King or Roadster amp in Canada. I can't even find a canadian price list, and none of the major music stores in Canada carry Mesa Boogie. This is very frustrating. I'd really appreciate some help finding a dealer somewhere in Canada. Do the amps have to be bought out of the US? You'd almost think Mesa Boogie was an obscure make of amplifier judging by the amount of info here in Canada. I live in BC but anywhere in Canada would be great. Vancouver or Kelowna would be best and closest to me.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Straight from the Mesa/Boogie website, here are the dealers in BC

Long & McQuade (multiple locations)
Wentworth House of Music, Kelowna
Tom Lee Music, Richmond

I have a bit of a boogie fetish myself - currently own a Stiletto Ace head and a Mark IV combo with matching 1x12 widebody cab...thinking of selling the Mark IV plus cab to get a Roadster head with matching 2x12...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pssst. get the roadster.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

You cant Order mesa online though. No online music store will show any mesa you have to physically go to a store. Here is a list of all Mesa Dealers in BC

http://www.mesaboogie.com/US/Dealers/can_select_2.php


edit. you then have to choose BC once you open the link


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Had a Roadster head at my place from L&M/Musicstop a while ago. Monster of an amp. The only complaint was the switching with the stock floorboard. It doesn't switch instantly - more of a "soft switching" - kinda quickly crossfades if you take my meaning. Didn't try it through the individual switching jacks on the back though. Don't know if it makes a difference.

But tonally the thing was flat out amazing. Loved the thing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I see Mesa/Boogie's at Long & McQuade all the time.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

We carry Mesas at Mother's Music in Calgary too. I know it's not close to you but if you don't find anything closer let me know and I can probably Greyhound one to you.


----------

